# ¿Salidas reales de ADE?



## meow (18 Ene 2014)

Me gustaría saber qué salidas tendría al terminar la carrera de ADE. Evidentemente, realizaré un posgrado.

Actualmente estoy estudiando en el British Council el nivel C1 de inglés (Advanced) y me pondré con el C2 (Proficiency) al aprobarlo.

¿Hay salidas reales para mi situación?

Pregunta del millón: ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre las salidas de ADE y económicas? Esto es mera curiosidad, siempre veo las mismas salidas para las dos carreras.


PS: Estudio en la EHU/UPV.


----------



## Yalta00 (18 Ene 2014)

Depende de cuanto Powerpoint estés dispuesto a aprender.


----------



## segades (18 Ene 2014)

Titulación para enchufados, los cuales en caso de no tener carrera sería mucho más cantoso que están enchufados.


----------



## Procopius (18 Ene 2014)

En la practica, ADE y Economicas tienen las mismas salidas profesionales en el 90 y muchos por ciento de los casos y es administracion, personal, control financiero o, solo para los ADE especializados, marketing. Solo en profesiones muy especificas (en banca o gobierno) se prefiere Economicas.

En cuanto a salidas, pues se de gente que termno ESADE hace unos siete años y que han trabajado siempre desde entonces, se han cambiado varias veces de empresa para mejorar (de puesto, no tanto de salario, los sueldos astronomicos a jovencitos se han terminado) y en empresas buenas (multinacionales sector consumo), y tambien conozco a un ingeniero que se reciclo a ESADE y al salir se metio en una energetica, de eso hace dos o tres años.

Desde luego cada dia hay mas licenciados en lo que sea y menos puestos de trabajo, por lo que el tiempo apremia.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 02:16 ----------




segades dijo:


> Titulación para enchufados, los cuales en caso de no tener carrera sería mucho más cantoso que están enchufados.



No es cierto que ADE sea carrera de enchufados. Mi hija se hizo ESADE, en Barcelona, y ha trabajado siempre y en empresas buenas desde que termino, y siempre pasando por procesos de seleccion. Desde luego cuenta tener una buena red de amigos y conocidos, pero eso es asi tambien para los albañiles.


----------



## segades (18 Ene 2014)

Procopius dijo:


> En la practica, ADE y Economicas tienen las mismas salidas profesionales en el 90 y muchos por ciento de los casos y es administracion, personal, control financiero o, solo para los ADE especializados, marketing. Solo en profesiones muy especificas (en banca o gobierno) se prefiere Economicas.
> 
> En cuanto a salidas, pues se de gente que termno ESADE hace unos siete años y que han trabajado siempre desde entonces, se han cambiado varias veces de empresa para mejorar (de puesto, no tanto de salario, los sueldos astronomicos a jovencitos se han terminado) y en empresas buenas (multinacionales sector consumo), y tambien conozco a un ingeniero que se reciclo a ESADE y al salir se metio en una energetica, de eso hace dos o tres años.
> 
> ...










Lo que yo digo, y no es por faltar, enchufados que saben de powerpoints y demás mierdas que según los inútiles de siempre mejoran el rendimiento de las empresas.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (18 Ene 2014)

Procopius dijo:


> En la practica, ADE y Economicas tienen las mismas salidas profesionales en el 90 y muchos por ciento de los casos y es administracion, personal, control financiero o, solo para los ADE especializados, marketing. Solo en profesiones muy especificas (en banca o gobierno) se prefiere Economicas.
> 
> En cuanto a salidas, pues se de gente que termno ESADE hace unos siete años y que han trabajado siempre desde entonces, se han cambiado varias veces de empresa para mejorar (de puesto, no tanto de salario, los sueldos astronomicos a jovencitos se han terminado) y en empresas buenas (multinacionales sector consumo), y tambien conozco a un ingeniero que se reciclo a ESADE y al salir se metio en una energetica, de eso hace dos o tres años.
> 
> ...



Los albañiles no es que necesiten una red de conocidos si no que los conocidos se gasten la pasta en la reforma de sus zulos en alquiler.

No se pueden comparar las profesiones y equipararlas igual, a sectores diferentes maneras diferentes.


----------



## Accio (18 Ene 2014)

segades dijo:


> Titulación para enchufados, los cuales en caso de no tener carrera sería mucho más cantoso que están enchufados.



¿No eran psicología, ciencias políticas o derecho ese tipo de carreras? Es que es muy fácil poner la etiqueta a cualquier cosa con tal de hacer la pose del cínico sabelotodo.



Procopius dijo:


> En la practica, ADE y Economicas tienen las mismas salidas profesionales en el 90 y muchos por ciento de los casos y es administracion, personal, control financiero o, solo para los ADE especializados, marketing. Solo en profesiones muy especificas (en banca o gobierno) se prefiere Economicas.
> 
> En cuanto a salidas, pues se de gente que termno ESADE hace unos siete años y que han trabajado siempre desde entonces, se han cambiado varias veces de empresa para mejorar (de puesto, no tanto de salario, los sueldos astronomicos a jovencitos se han terminado) y en empresas buenas (multinacionales sector consumo), y tambien conozco a un ingeniero que se reciclo a ESADE y al salir se metio en una energetica, de eso hace dos o tres años.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo con lo que dices. 

Hoy por hoy, la carrera ADE da un perfil muy amplio para muchos puestos de trabajo, lo cual es un arma de doble filo. Por cada puesto encontraras mucha competencia, por lo que es necesario algún elemento diferenciador como los idiomas. Pero con el inglés no creo que sea suficiente, es muy común tener algún certificado de inglés, por lo que es recomendable ampliarlo con alguno más (alemán, árabe, chino....).

Y algo muy importante, es que definas qué área es la que te gusta más y orientes las optativas en consecuencia. Muchos compañeros de carrera se metían de cabeza en las asignaturas que fuesen más fáciles de aprobar con tal de complicarse la vida lo mínimo posible. Gran error, con esa filosofía acabas con un título completamente vacío.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniya (18 Ene 2014)

Puedes ser dependiente en MC Donalds o TelePizza.
Pero en el curriculum no pongas eso del ADE ni el postgrado.Párate en secundaria.


----------



## segades (18 Ene 2014)

Accio dijo:


> ¿No eran psicología, ciencias políticas o derecho ese tipo de carreras? Es que es muy fácil poner la etiqueta a cualquier cosa con tal de hacer la pose del cínico sabelotodo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdón señor titulado en ADE siga con sus powerpoints y psicología del trabajo y echando partidas del ordenador mientras los demás trabajan, eso si no se le olvide recriminarles a los operarios el descenso de producción.


----------



## Accio (18 Ene 2014)

segades dijo:


> Perdón señor titulado en ADE siga con sus powerpoints y psicología del trabajo y echando partidas del ordenador mientras los demás trabajan, eso si no se le olvide recriminarles a los operarios el descenso de producción.



Siga usted con lo suyo, que parece que se lo pasa bien mirando al resto del mundo por encima del hombro. ¿Que le hace pensar que todo el que se saca una carrera como ADE, pasa inmediatamente a ser un jefe enchufado y holgazán en una gran empresa?

Queda claro que lo que está de moda es estigmatizar a todo aquello que no esté dentro de los cánones de sufrimiento habitual. Con su forma de pensar se puede tumbar cualquier profesión o estudio, a base de topicazos (periodismo, finanzas, biología, química, ingeniería, magisterio...). ¿Según usted, existe alguna profesión honrada?

Poco powerpoint y mucho esfuerzo hay en mi vida, pero eso da igual, lo que cuenta es que soy un "ADE" y por tanto, un holgazan :bla:


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Ene 2014)

no conozco a ninguna persona que haya estudiado ade que tengo un trabajo bien remunerado.
claro que ningún tiene enchufe ni estudio en el esade.
todos estas mas explotados que los judíos en el príncipe de Egipto es decir moises, y ganan una mierda.
ya conte el caso de una chica que trabajo conmigo en el año 1997.
estudio económicas y me dio que ojala no la hubiera estudiado porque no había tenido mas que trabajos de mierda, termino haciéndose ayte de pastelería, y esta feliz.
los que están bien colocados, lo están en la empresa de papa, son del opus dei, o tuvieron una suerte de cojones.


----------



## segades (18 Ene 2014)

Accio dijo:


> Siga usted con lo suyo, que parece que se lo pasa bien mirando al resto del mundo por encima del hombro. ¿Que le hace pensar que todo el que se saca una carrera como ADE, pasa inmediatamente a ser un jefe enchufado y holgazán en una gran empresa?
> 
> Queda claro que lo que está de moda es estigmatizar a todo aquello que no esté dentro de los cánones de sufrimiento habitual. Con su forma de pensar se puede tumbar cualquier profesión o estudio, a base de topicazos (periodismo, finanzas, biología, química, ingeniería, magisterio...). ¿Según usted, existe alguna profesión honrada?
> 
> Poco powerpoint y mucho esfuerzo hay en mi vida, pero eso da igual, lo que cuenta es que soy un "ADE" y por tanto, un holgazan :bla:



Ante todo decir que nunca se puede generalizar porque de todo hay en la viña del señor, pero si afirmo que un porcentaje alto de titulados en ADE y carreras similares suelen ser enchufados que necesitan una titulación para ocupar ese cargo. Cargos que normalmente tienen escasa responsabilidad dentro de la empresa y que solo sirven para que el hijo, sobrino o primo del dueño pueda fingir que trabaja y llevar un sueldo a casa.


----------



## alvysinger (18 Ene 2014)

DVD1975 dijo:


> no conozco a ninguna persona que haya estudiado ade que tengo un trabajo bien remunerado.
> claro que ningún tiene enchufe ni estudio en el esade.
> todos estas mas explotados que los judíos en el príncipe de Egipto es decir moises, y ganan una mierda.
> ya conte el caso de una chica que trabajo conmigo en el año 1997.
> ...



Yo soy de ADE, no tengo enchufe, de inglés lo básico, trabajé en Mc Donalds y mi sueldo contando con algo que suelo hacer en B bordea, a veces pasa los 50000k.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Ene 2014)

¿ADE dónde?

NO es lo mismo ADE de ESADE que ADE de la universidad de Extremadura ::

La mejor salida para los de ADE: Banca de inversión, consultoría estratégica y Hedge funds

Si no puedes entrar a ninguna de estas, la mejor salida es cualquier cosa fuera del país.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 18:10 ----------




alvysinger dijo:


> Yo soy de ADE, no tengo enchufe, de inglés lo básico, trabajé en Mc Donalds y mi sueldo contando con algo que suelo hacer en B bordea, a veces pasa los 50000k.



El mío ronda los 40k fijo + 40k variable (bueno el año pasado fue un buen año) y si pongo lo que hago en B son 500k , ya puestos a ver quien la tiene más grande...

No, no soy de ADE, ni de ESADE, más bien FICO, de la pública, sin enchufes, autodidacta y adicto al trabajo.


----------



## alvysinger (18 Ene 2014)

Omití un dato importante suelo trabajar desde casa


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Ene 2014)

alvysinger dijo:


> Omití un dato importante suelo trabajar desde casa



Yo trabajo en la oficina, en casa, y de vacaciones.

Ya ves... es un no vivir. )


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Ene 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿ADE dónde?
> 
> NO es lo mismo ADE de ESADE que ADE de la universidad de Extremadura ::
> 
> ...



claro es que vosotros sois brokers o algo parecido,pero sin ingles lo dudo, a no ser que os dediquéis a vender activos a latinoamericanos, o españoles, o vender coches, --etc.
no se como pudisteis entrar en ese sector, pero siempre hubo un comienzo, algun contacto.
lo de vuestros sueldos sinceramente no me lo creo.
hay mucho forero fantasioso por el foro.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 18:45 ----------




alvysinger dijo:


> Omití un dato importante suelo trabajar desde casa



tu post es de coña,luego he visto como dice que vives con 400 euros al mes
anda menudo cara tienes


----------



## alvysinger (18 Ene 2014)

Broker es un profesión que está muy mal vista, sobre todo ahora, después de la peli de Scorsese ni te cuento. Si uno crece con una empresa y si esa empresa va bastante bien incluso en estos tiempos, se puede ganar un buen sueldo. Luego están las apuestas deportivas, la bolsa a nivel aficionado o el curro en B, gracias a esos factores, uno de momento, puede evitar tener el típico suelo empresauril.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 19:07 ----------




DVD1975 dijo:


> claro es que vosotros sois brokers o algo parecido,pero sin ingles lo dudo, a no ser que os dediquéis a vender activos a latinoamericanos, o españoles, o vender coches, --etc.
> no se como pudisteis entrar en ese sector, pero siempre hubo un comienzo, algun contacto.
> lo de vuestros sueldos sinceramente no me lo creo.
> hay mucho forero fantasioso por el foro.
> ...



Vivo con más o menos 400 euros, excepto como digo en el post v-i-c-i-o-s en otras palabras sin contar ropa o señoritas. Me siento cómodo viviendo de esta manera. No por tener buen sueldo, voy a pulirmelo en cosas que no me van o me vienen. Por poner un ejemplo podría permitirme estar 10 años sin ingresos y seguir con mi nivel de vida. Mi coche tiene 8 años y a día de hoy podría comprar una casa a tocateja pero tengo otras prioridades de vida. Y no soy lonchafinista.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Ene 2014)

DVD1975 dijo:


> claro es que vosotros sois brokers o algo parecido,pero sin ingles lo dudo, a no ser que os dediquéis a vender activos a latinoamericanos, o españoles, o vender coches, --etc.
> no se como pudisteis entrar en ese sector, pero siempre hubo un comienzo, algun contacto.
> lo de vuestros sueldos sinceramente no me lo creo.
> hay mucho forero fantasioso por el foro.
> ...



¿Broker?¿Contactos?

::

En primer lugar, infórmate de qué es un broker. YO SOY UN TRADER por cuenta propia, y soy analista financiero de un hedge fund, entre otras cosas que no vienen al cuento.

Y obviamente sé inglés, CPE, 120 ibt TOEFL, 750 GMAT, CFA nivel 3...hacer ADE y no tener un nivel alto de inglés, es de cabeza lo más estúpido que uno puede hacer.

Me parece tristísimo que a la gente con éxito se le critique por triunfar por tener contactos, cuando los contactos se hacen cuando triunfas.

Ahora SÍ tengo contactos, pero más bien, yo soy el contacto.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 19:45 ----------




alvysinger dijo:


> Broker es un profesión que está muy mal vista, sobre todo ahora, después de la peli de Scorsese ni te cuento.



Otro con el broker, tu no te dedicas a la bolsa a nivel aficionado, cualquier aficionado sabe diferenciar un broker de un trader ::


----------



## segades (18 Ene 2014)

Yo soy astronauta, agente secreto y supermodelo. Mi sueldo es prácticamente infinito y además vivo con menos de 300 € al mes pues fui entrenado por la CIA en técnicas experimentales que me permiten vivir de la energía solar y tejer la ropa con mis propios mocos.


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Ene 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Broker?¿Contactos?
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



anda que no echais mentiras en este foro.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (19 Ene 2014)

DVD1975 dijo:


> anda que no echais mentiras en este foro.



En la vida real solo digo "trabajo en finanzas", mis zapatos, mis trajes, mi reloj, mi coche, la buenorra de mi novia, o mi perfil de Linkedin... hablan por mi y gritan: ESTE TÍO ES EL PUTO AMO.

En el foro, no puedo demostrar nada y si lo hago seguramente sea objetivo del grupillo de neonazis del subforo de temas calientes que tanto cariño me tienen, prueba poner jdnec o jdnec_wow en etiquetas.

Pero también puedes buscar mis hilos, mis mensajes, y si te los lees comprenderás que:
1. No tengo ningún interés alguno en mentir.
2. Soy el puto amo de las finanzas.

Algunos me critican por mi forma de hablar, por no ser "correcto", cuando en realidad los verdaderos tiburones de las finanzas hablan como yo, sí, ahora se dan cuenta como hablan por la peli de Scorcese, pero tampoco tan exagerado, yo no tomo drogas, ni me voy de putas, tan solo tengo subido la autoestima por los cielos después de embolsarme 400.000 euros en bolsa el año pasado.


----------



## meow (19 Ene 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> En la vida real solo digo "trabajo en finanzas", mis zapatos, mis trajes, mi reloj, mi coche, la buenorra de mi novia, o mi perfil de Linkedin... hablan por mi y gritan: ESTE TÍO ES EL PUTO AMO.
> 
> En el foro, no puedo demostrar nada y si lo hago seguramente sea objetivo del grupillo de neonazis del subforo de temas calientes que tanto cariño me tienen, prueba poner jdnec o jdnec_wow en etiquetas.
> 
> ...



Has cometido un error al decir eso: ahora te pediré sopitas cuando tenga exámenes de contabilidad cerca. ::


----------



## segades (20 Ene 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> En la vida real solo digo "trabajo en finanzas", mis zapatos, mis trajes, mi reloj, mi coche, la buenorra de mi novia, o mi perfil de Linkedin... hablan por mi y gritan: ESTE TÍO ES EL PUTO AMO.
> 
> En el foro, no puedo demostrar nada y si lo hago seguramente sea objetivo del grupillo de neonazis del subforo de temas calientes que tanto cariño me tienen, prueba poner jdnec o jdnec_wow en etiquetas.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]oL8hvlYOrik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Susanamallo (3 Jun 2016)

Hola! Soy nueva por aqui...
Estoy planteandome hacer el doble grado Ade-derecho en la universidad de vigo... Queria saber un poco experiencias de los demas, salidas, si es rentable y merece la pena... He leido de todo pero busco un poco saber a que atenerme ya que es una inversión de 5 años de mi vida (minimo) también, conocer un poco el grado de dificultad ya que me mete un poco de respeto hacer dos carreras a la vez! Me da un pelin de miedo que "no me dea la olla" para tanto! 
Gracias a todos los que me puedan decir algo!!!!


----------



## Alexcandas (3 Jun 2016)

Otro de ADE , si la complementas con la oposicion de Tecnico de Hacienda o similar te quedas con un perfil cojonudo.

Yo a dia de hoy trabajo en pijama :XX: lo que puedo estar ganando prefiero reservarlo pero te aseguro que da para vivir muy pero que muy bien


----------



## auricooro (3 Jun 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> En la vida real solo digo "trabajo en finanzas", mis zapatos, mis trajes, mi reloj, mi coche, la buenorra de mi novia, o mi perfil de Linkedin... hablan por mi y gritan: ESTE TÍO ES EL PUTO AMO.
> 
> En el foro, no puedo demostrar nada y si lo hago seguramente sea objetivo del grupillo de neonazis del subforo de temas calientes que tanto cariño me tienen, prueba poner jdnec o jdnec_wow en etiquetas.
> 
> ...



Entonces eres el puto amo, o te embolsas 400.000?


----------



## John Galt 007 (3 Jun 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Broker?¿Contactos?
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



No creo que trabajes de analista financiero para un hedge fund.


----------



## MI6 (3 Jun 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> En la vida real solo digo "trabajo en finanzas", mis zapatos, mis trajes, mi reloj, mi coche, la buenorra de mi novia, o mi perfil de Linkedin... hablan por mi y gritan: ESTE TÍO ES EL PUTO AMO.
> 
> En el foro, no puedo demostrar nada y si lo hago seguramente sea objetivo del grupillo de neonazis del subforo de temas calientes que tanto cariño me tienen, prueba poner jdnec o jdnec_wow en etiquetas.
> 
> ...



Pero como que no te drogas, si abriste un hilo hablando sobre la droga que te metías para funcionar a tope en bolsa, además por como describías los ciclos de efecto le doy credibilidad. 

Me parece correcto que uno diga que le va bien, en este país parece que en cuanto destacas en algo en vez de tener miradas queriendo aprender como lo haces tienes miradas intentando ver si pueden joderte.


----------



## bladu (3 Jun 2016)

gestasturias dijo:


> Otro de ADE , si la complementas con la oposicion de Tecnico de Hacienda o similar te quedas con un perfil cojonudo.
> 
> Yo a dia de hoy trabajo en pijama :XX: lo que puedo estar ganando prefiero reservarlo pero te aseguro que da para vivir muy pero que muy bien



¿No creeis que este post habria que actualizarlo a 2016?. Desde que se creo el post hasta ahora la banca y empresas como Vodafone han realizado mucha bajada de personal.... y todavía queda.... Ayer se publico que Liberbank echaría entre prejubilaciones y despidos a 2000 personas...

Yo creo que os dejais deslumbrar por el oropel, de la que gente que pasea entreida por calle Serrano y Velazquez...
Por otra parte mencionais el sacarse de la Oposicion de tecnico de Hacienda como si de un aspecto baladí se tratara... Muchos ADE o Derecho lo intentan, pero muyyy pocos son los llamados.....


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Jun 2016)

El hilo va ya por la cuarta página y nadie ha dicho montar una empresa. 
Nos vamos al carajo.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (3 Jun 2016)

Como ya te han dicho lo bueno de ade es que puedes cubrir muchos puestos de trabajo, lo malo que hay una competencia brutal. Pegas una patada a una piedra y te salen 30 tíos con ade...
Yo complementé mi formación con informática de gestión y me ha ido bastante bien la cosa (de momento)... 
A los que comentan que los de ade sólo ganan 900 euros o que solo hacen powerpoints, me gustaría ver con que clase de gente se relacionan para decir estas cosas...


----------



## The Tiger (3 Jun 2016)

Mi hermana estudió 5 años ADE + master y ahora mismo no tiene trabajo. En su último empleo estaba haciendo tareas de administración (que un simple FP podía haber hecho) por 8 euros/hora.


----------



## ajrf (3 Jun 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> El hilo va ya por la cuarta página y nadie ha dicho montar una empresa.
> Nos vamos al carajo.



El problema es que emprender en España es más difícil que correr el viejo Nürburgring bajo granizo, que ya es decir.


----------



## Alexcandas (3 Jun 2016)

bladu dijo:


> ¿No creeis que este post habria que actualizarlo a 2016?. Desde que se creo el post hasta ahora la banca y empresas como Vodafone han realizado mucha bajada de personal.... y todavía queda.... Ayer se publico que Liberbank echaría entre prejubilaciones y despidos a 2000 personas...
> 
> Yo creo que os dejais deslumbrar por el oropel, de la que gente que pasea entreida por calle Serrano y Velazquez...
> Por otra parte mencionais el sacarse de la Oposicion de tecnico de Hacienda como si de un aspecto baladí se tratara... Muchos ADE o Derecho lo intentan, pero muyyy pocos son los llamados.....



Con tres años de oposicion tus conocimientos seran tantos que te sera muy facil montar tu propia asesoria y te puedo asegurar que mejora la oferta actual en el sector, te lo digo por propia experiencia.

No es el hecho de sacarla es la formacion que adquieres en la misma, yo estoy en el sector privado entre otras coss por que por desgracia me encontre con una oferta de 30 plazas lo que no es que ya fueran lo mas dificil de las A2 que existen sino que ya no peleas contra el temario sino contra otros factores. Hoy en dia estoy muy a gusto en el sector privado y creo que en el publico me hubiese aburrido dependiendo del departamente donde hubiese caido


----------



## NTJ_borrado (3 Jun 2016)

bladu dijo:


> Por otra parte mencionais el sacarse de la Oposicion de tecnico de Hacienda como si de un aspecto baladí se tratara... Muchos ADE o Derecho lo intentan, pero muyyy pocos son los llamados.....



Si eres buen estudiante (sobresalientes) te la sacas sin problemas. Piensa que los funcionarios de Hacienda son los únicos que le *generan* dinero al Estado, por lo que entrar es asequible.

Aparte, es una apuesta muy segura porque aunque no consigas entrar si quedas en buena posición tu CV gana muchos enteros. Los conocimeintos de tributario son muy apreciados en cualquier empresa.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Jun 2016)

ajrf dijo:


> El problema es que emprender en España es más difícil que correr el viejo Nürburgring bajo granizo, que ya es decir.



No te quito razón, pero un hilo sobre salidas profesionales de DIRECCIÓN Y ADMINISTRACIÓN DE EMPRESAS y que nadie piense en que monte una tiene delito. 

y así estamos, esto no es un detalle banal, lo vamos a pagar con creces.


Venga, lo digo yo: 

*MONTA UNA EMPRESA*


----------



## bladu (3 Jun 2016)

gestasturias dijo:


> Con tres años de oposicion tus conocimientos seran tantos que te sera muy facil montar tu propia asesoria y te puedo asegurar que mejora la oferta actual en el sector, te lo digo por propia experiencia.
> 
> *No es el hecho de sacarla es la formacion que adquieres en la misma, yo estoy en el sector privado entre otras coss por que por desgracia me encontre con una oferta de 30 plazas lo que no es que ya fueran lo mas dificil de las A2 que existen sino que ya no peleas contra el temario sino contra otros factores. Hoy en dia estoy muy a gusto en el sector privado y creo que en el publico me hubiese aburrido dependiendo del departamente donde hubiese caido*





NTJ dijo:


> *Si eres buen estudiante (sobresalientes) te la sacas sin problemas*. Piensa que los funcionarios de Hacienda son los únicos que le *generan* dinero al Estado, por lo que entrar es asequible.
> 
> Aparte, es una apuesta muy segura porque aunque no consigas entrar si quedas en buena posición tu CV gana muchos enteros. Los conocimeintos de tributario son muy apreciados en cualquier empresa.



No estoy de acuerdo con vuestras aseveraciones, por algun caso que conozco, que ha vuelto a suspender en su segunda convocatoria . 

Ha invertido mucho tiempo, a full time, en academias y demas, ahora esta buscando trabajo en lo privado desde hace tiempo, y no encuentra nada...


----------



## Alexcandas (4 Jun 2016)

bladu dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con vuestras aseveraciones, por algun caso que conozco, que ha vuelto a suspender en su segunda convocatoria .
> 
> Ha invertido mucho tiempo, a full time, en academias y demas, ahora esta buscando trabajo en lo privado desde hace tiempo, y no encuentra nada...



¿Y por que no te pones por tu cuenta? Que hay que ponerle un par desde luego si entrases en una asesoria en poco tiempo no te vas a encontrar agusto sabiendo que tu jefe tiene menos conocimeitnos que tu.

Claro que te lo den mas ticado es mas facil pero que me digas que con el nivel de contabilidad que tienes y demas no eres capaz de encontrrte un sitio en el emrcado laboral que no tiene por que ser por cuenta ajena, perdona que te lo diga pero me parece de poca iniciativa. Y lo de que no hay plata a mi por lo menos no me vale de escusa eso se lo contaras a otro que lo unico que necesitas es un ordenador y el contasol para empezar.


Despierta que si no curras es por que no sabes ver mas alla no por capacidad si es verdad que dices que has invertido tanto tiemmpo, si tienes dauda pregunta por que es una pena que viendo los inutiles que hay tu estes parado


----------



## The Tiger (4 Jun 2016)

Yo creo que hoy en día lo mejor es hacer un FP y dejarse de universidades. En USA está lleno de gente sobrecualificada que trabaja en McDonald's. Aún me acuerdo que, cuando fui a la universidad, en la clase de electrónica, el único que pudo resolver un ejercicio venía de FP.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2016)

Cualquiera que tenga ADE, 1000 euros en el bolsillo, un ordenador y conexión a internet, debería ser capaz de generar algo.


----------



## Alexcandas (4 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Cualquiera que tenga ADE, 1000 euros en el bolsillo, un ordenador y conexión a internet, debería ser capaz de generar algo.



Salvo que sea para comprar un ordenador nuevo sobran 990 euros


----------



## bladu (6 Jun 2016)

gestasturias dijo:


> ¿Y por que no te pones por tu cuenta? Que hay que ponerle un par desde luego si entrases en una asesoria en poco tiempo no te vas a encontrar agusto sabiendo que tu jefe tiene menos conocimeitnos que tu.
> 
> Claro que te lo den mas ticado es mas facil pero que me digas que con el nivel de contabilidad que tienes y demas no eres capaz de encontrrte un sitio en el emrcado laboral que no tiene por que ser por cuenta ajena, perdona que te lo diga pero me parece de poca iniciativa. Y lo de que no hay plata a mi por lo menos no me vale de escusa eso se lo contaras a otro que lo unico que necesitas es un ordenador y el contasol para empezar.
> 
> ...



Soy IT no ADE, aunque sabiendo lo que se ahora, hubiera estudiado ADE / Economia / Derecho de cabeza....


----------



## javivimuynovel (6 Jun 2016)

ADE siempre lo vi como un "administrativo premium"

No tiene mucha más salidas que un ciclo superior y ahora en ese tipo de trabajos pagan una mierda


----------



## Alexcandas (6 Jun 2016)

javivimuynovel dijo:


> ADE siempre lo vi como un "administrativo premium"
> 
> No tiene mucha más salidas que un ciclo superior y ahora en ese tipo de trabajos pagan una mierda



A dia de hoy yo haria contabilidad y finanzas por aquel entonces todavia no existia .

Pero que digas que no ves salida a la carrera me parece muy de chiste , tu que estudias colega para astronauta


----------



## Baubens (13 Jun 2016)

irte a londres a fregar platos, no haber estudiao


----------



## bladu (13 Jun 2016)

¿tiene mas salidas / futuro ADE que economicas?


----------



## DVD1975 (13 Jun 2016)

Ade es una carrera q por si, sino te especializas no encuentras trabajo.
Tienes q especializarte en un sector sea turismo, sanidad,tecnología.
Un amigo tiene Ade y especializó en el sector farmacéutico.
Y una hija de una vecina tiene Ade y se especializó en tecnología.


----------



## Alexcandas (20 Jun 2016)

bladu dijo:


> ¿tiene mas salidas / futuro ADE que economicas?



Economicas no existe , economia es otra cosa yo a dia de hoy haria contabilidad y finanzas


----------



## bladu (21 Jun 2016)

Eso sera a día de hoy (que le habran puesto otro nombre), porque Economicas (licenciado en Economia) ha existido siempre de siempre. Como Empresariales ha sido Licenciado en Administracion y Direccion en Empresas.


----------



## Alexcandas (21 Jun 2016)

bladu dijo:


> Eso sera a día de hoy (que le habran puesto otro nombre), porque Economicas (licenciado en Economia) ha existido siempre de siempre. Como Empresariales ha sido Licenciado en Administracion y Direccion en Empresas.



Empresariales era una diplomatura , administracion y direccion de empresas es licenciatura al igual que economia , contabilidad y finanzas ...


----------



## John Oxenham (21 Jun 2016)

meow dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué salidas tendría al terminar la carrera de ADE. Evidentemente, realizaré un posgrado.
> 
> Actualmente estoy estudiando en el British Council el nivel C1 de inglés (Advanced) y me pondré con el C2 (Proficiency) al aprobarlo.
> 
> ...



Planteándose las salidas cuando se está terminando la carrera :S


----------



## meow (29 Jun 2016)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Planteándose las salidas cuando se está terminando la carrera :S



No, si al final me cambié a Economía. Y la pregunta la hice hace años, cuando estaba empezando y dudando entre quedarme ahí o cambiar.

Por cierto, contentísimo con el cambio.


----------



## srburbujarra (29 Jun 2016)

Como ha dicho un compañero, es una vergüenza, pero hoy en día lo óptimo es Derecho, ADE, Graduado Social o por el estilo y luego complementarlo con master o cursos en centros de prestigio de contabilidad, fiscalidad, etc.


----------



## Atheist (30 Jun 2016)

meow dijo:


> No, si al final me cambié a Economía. Y la pregunta la hice hace años, cuando estaba empezando y dudando entre quedarme ahí o cambiar.
> 
> Por cierto, contentísimo con el cambio.



Y qué salidas has encontrado en Economía? Porque tiene las mismas que ADE si no menos...


----------



## meow (30 Jun 2016)

Atheist dijo:


> Y qué salidas has encontrado en Economía? Porque tiene las mismas que ADE si no menos...



Aún no he terminado. Al acabar voy a hacer un posgrado en fundamentos de análisis económico (econometría, micro y macro). Al acabar todo, te comento.


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Jul 2016)

> Actualmente estoy estudiando en el British Council el nivel C1 de inglés (Advanced) y me pondré con el C2 (Proficiency) al aprobarlo.



Te dire mi experiencia, yo no tengo ningun titulo de ingles y mi gramita no es de cambridge pero hablo bien, con fluidez y entiendo bigbantheory al 80% y dibujos anime casi al 100%, escribo bien y sin errores gordos. Diria que cuando curraba escribia gramaticalmente mejor que muchos ingleses... puedo llevar entevistas en ingles y si me pongo hasta podria "vender". 

Los titulos de ingles solo te valdran para currar dentro de españa, fuera, creeme, no te serviran de nada si no tienes un dominio real del idioma porque la entrevista sera en ingles... yo aunque estoy en el paro desde hace 3 años he hecho alguna entrevista para afuera y todas han sido en ingles... la pena que buscan gente con mas experineia, si fuera por el ingles no tendria problemas.

No vayas mas alla del C1, el c2 realmente no aporta nada mas que los "idioms" que realmente aprenderas viviendo con el idioma... (como el coger español y el coger latino jejej)...

Yo que tu, me pondria, en parte eso hago yo que aunque este en paro no paro de "estudiar": o frances + otro idioma (italiano, portugues...) que vas a poder aprender a la vez y hasta un nivel b1-b2 en relativamente poco tiempo (un año a dos horas diarias, mas un viaje de 1 mes, aprendes cualquiera de los dos como para trabajar con el) , o aleman, o ruso (2 horas diarias en un año sacaras, como mucho un a2) ... Olvidate del chino si tu plan no es trabajar en china o en una empresa con actividad en china.

Tambien te diria que te olvidas de un master o postgrado hasta que no tengas algo de experincia laboral: te habla la voz de la experiencia que se mato a estudiar y cuando se vio formado para el mundo laboral le dijeron que era mayor y que no tenia experiencia.


----------

